# Gibt es noch technisch anspruchvolle Marathonstrecken



## ducmon9 (19. April 2009)

Ich möchte in diesem Jahr wieder mehr MTB-Marathons fahren und hier am liebsten Marathons mit technisch anspruchsvolleren Strecken. Leider verlaufen die meisten Marathons fast nur auf Forstautobahnen und nur ganz wenig auf Trails und technischen Passagen - den Behörden sei Dank! Ein gutes Beispiel ist hier der Albstadt-Bike-Marathon, ist ein reines Forstautobahnrennen.

Gibt es noch technisch anspruchsvollere MTB-Marathons wie beispielsweise Bad Wildbad?


----------



## junkyjerk (19. April 2009)

keiler-bike, salzkammergut-trophy, neustadt/ weinstrasse, wasgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (19. April 2009)

Gebe dem Vorredner Recht und möchte noch St. Ingbert ergänzen.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. April 2009)

Marathon in Wetter a.d.R.


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (19. April 2009)

Die Marathons in Belgien,
z.B. Malmedy oder Waimes


----------



## dickerbert (20. April 2009)

Im Vergleich zu anderen Strecken fand ich den Rheingau Marathon sehr interessant. Aber natürlich gibts auch hier nen Autobahnanteil von 70-80%.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. April 2009)

Weder Rheingau noch Keiler würde ich als besonders anspruchsvoll hinstellen. Der Keiler hat zwar seine Trails, aber die sind eigentlich ganz locker zu fahren. Der technisch anspruchvollste, mir bekannte Marathon ist mit großem Abstand der in Neustadt an der Weinstraße.


----------



## herr.gigs (20. April 2009)

Siedelsbrunn im Odw. Ende Mai, fahrtechnisch deutlich schwerer als der Keiler in Wombach. Die Strecke hat ca. 70% Trailanteil. Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch Neustadt gesagt. (Werde alle 3 Rennen fahren )


----------



## wadelwunder (20. April 2009)

Ich finde den Oberammergau aus der Ritchey serie nicht ohne. Salzkammer bietet auf alle Fälle landschaftlich soviel, dass man es sogar zweimal fahren möchte um es ganz und gar zu geniessen  Von den Steigungen her ist auch der Garmischer eine Empfehlung wert für die, die sich gerne quälen.


----------



## wallberg (20. April 2009)

Komm doch zu uns an den Tegernsee, 
wir haben unser Forstautobahn Image in den letzten Jahren gewandelt,
auf den leichten Strecken A&B gehts einfach in allen Bereichen zur Sache,
auf den "C&D" haben jedes Jahr etwas mehr Trial eingebaut - fast kein Teer mehr,
außer in Ab und Zufahrt des Zielgeländes, ca.10km Singletrial Abfahrten, keine Staustellen...

Und am Samstag gibts ne völlig neue Freerideveranstaltung - details noch geheim!

mehr unter www.mtb-festival.de

wallberg


----------



## Augustiner1328 (20. April 2009)

Kitz Alp Bike

Stubai Bike Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (20. April 2009)

Mad-East-Challenge 

Malevil-Cup


----------



## naishy (20. April 2009)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Kitz Alp Bike.


----------



## trhaflhow (20. April 2009)

Taunus-Trails


----------



## Tobi-161 (20. April 2009)

naishy schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen. Kitz Alp Bike.



ich unterstreichs nochmal  da gehts zum Teil auch richtig Steil runter oder mal nen kleinen Absatz runter.

letztes Jahr am Tegernsee gabs auch nen Trail, der war (im Nassen) ziemlich heftig zu fahren, ich weiß noch wie wir den Kopf geschüttelt haben und unten versuchten die verkrampften Handgelenke zu lockern.


----------



## tinnes (20. April 2009)

Houffa-Marathon in Belgien, da wirste platt gemacht, vor allen Dingen wenn es vorher ein wenig geregnet hat. Ist teilweise auf der World-Cup Strecke.


----------



## HB76 (20. April 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Mad-East-Challenge
> 
> Malevil-Cup



so isses,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jon348 (20. April 2009)

Malmedy, Raid de Hautes Fagnes!!!!! (Belgien)
Eine mit Abstand der strammsten Marathonstrecken in Europa. Da können die Strecken in Deutschland definitiv nicht mithalten.


----------



## ]:-> (20. April 2009)

was ist denn mit den großen schweizer Marathons, insbesondere der Grand Raid.
Sollten doch technisch auch einiges bieten.


----------



## Wave (20. April 2009)

neustadt, wetter a.d.r., ausland (schweiz, belgien, frankreich, italien)


----------



## subdiver (21. April 2009)

naishy schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen. Kitz Alp Bike.



Stimme auch zu 
z.B. den Ehrenbachtrail traue ich mich nicht komplett zu fahren


----------



## Augustiner1328 (21. April 2009)

ich hätte noch was ist kein Marathon aber hart RED BULL DOLOMITENMANN


----------



## Titanwade (21. April 2009)

Dolomiti Superbike!


----------



## Bountain Mike (21. April 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Siedelsbrunn im Odw. Ende Mai, fahrtechnisch deutlich schwerer als der Keiler in Wombach. Die Strecke hat ca. 70% Trailanteil. Ansonsten hätte ich auch noch Neustadt gesagt. (Werde alle 3 Rennen fahren )



 Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!


----------



## Martha (22. April 2009)

Kann ich auch nur empfehlen:

r+h Bikemarathon Bad Wildbad

Sigma Bike Marathon in Neustadt/Weinstr. 

Mad East challenge 

und auch wenn spät im Jahr  - Wasgau

Martha


----------



## Deleted 4950 (22. April 2009)

Etna (Ätna) Vulkan Marathon - Sizilien - 3 Mai 2008 - 45km 1700 Hm  tolle Lavapisten und Trails


http://www.sizilien-rad.de/radverleih/link.html


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Mai 2009)

die anspruchvollsten abfahrten meiner meinung nach in bad wildbad (wird nur noch von megaavalance getoppt  ), die schönste strecke: neustadt, siedelsburnn auch sehr schön, aber keine 70% single- trail... wollen mal nicht übertreiben.

empfehlenswert mit schönen strecken und anspruchsvollen abfahrten: taunustrails, st. ingbert, saarschleifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. Mai 2009)

Du musst dazu sagen, Martin, dass die Räder, die du in Wildbad und bei der Mega benutzst sich ein wenig unterscheiden.


----------



## rascal92 (9. Mai 2009)

Auch nicht von schlechten Eltern:

http://www.extreme-sur-loue.com

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## One80y (9. Mai 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Dolomiti Superbike!



Schon mal überhaupt dabei gewesen? Größtenteils Waldwirtschaftswege! 

St.Ingbert ist meiner Meinung nach sehr trail-lastig! 

Von den anderen, die ich bisher gefahren bin, kann ich nicht sagen, dass sie wirklich trail-lastig waren. Welcher mehr ein Spassmarathon ist und auch sehr trail-lastig ist die "Wilsau" im Warndt/Saarland.


----------



## matsch (9. Mai 2009)

Wer es gern anspruchsvoll und speziell haben möchte, muss nächstes WE zu Mad East.


----------



## tranquillity (9. Mai 2009)

Tobi_Tobsen schrieb:


> Die Marathons in Belgien,
> z.B. Malmedy oder Waimes



Malmedy ist dem Hammer. Ich glaube, sowas würde in D niemals genehmigt werden. Irgendwann denkst du: "Oh Gott, schon wieder ein Single-Trail". Kann ich nur empfehlen, ist von Aachen auch nicht weit weg 

Ist dieses Jahr am 14.06., nennt sich Raid des Hautes Fagnes in Malmedy (Belgien) http://www.rdhf.be/


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Mai 2009)

Was den Malevil-Cup betrifft,kann ich racing_basti nur zustimmen.Eine sehr empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung in Bezug auf Organisation,Location und Streckenführung.6 von 5 zu vergebenden Punkten.
Bin heute dort gefahren,die Strecke bietet von Allem was und die Trailabfahrten haben locker ne 3.Von den Uphills sprech ich jetzt lieber nicht.
Aber wenn du was ganz Besonderes suchst,kann ich dir nur Gluszyca in Polen empfehlen.Die haben da ne ganz spezielle Auffassung, was Organisation und Streckenführung betrifft.Die Strecke hat ne 4-5,eher 5.Wenn du da fahren willst schließ vorher ne gute Lebensversicherung ab.
Dann möchte ich noch den Kuppenritt in den Ring werfen.Hat zwar keine Zeitnahme,wäre bei dem hohen Singletrailanteil aber auch gar nicht möglich.
Ach und die Salzkammerguttrophy ist zwar ne top Veranstaltung aber eher konditionell als technisch anspruchsvoll.
Kenne allerdings nur die 109 er, vielleicht haben meine Vorredner ja die 209 er Runde gemeint.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (11. Mai 2009)

Schierke Harz
hart rauf, alter Grenzweg, und flowig bis leicht verblockt runter.


----------



## SBIKERC (12. Mai 2009)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Marathon in Wetter a.d.R.



kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Maxnus (12. Mai 2009)

Erbeskopfmarathon, Gäsbockmarathon(leider schon vorbei in 09)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (12. Mai 2009)

Grand Raid Cristalp, die letzte Abfahrt ...


----------



## alpionline (14. Mai 2009)

Dazu sage ich nur: Feel the Trail !
8. Bikemax MTB-MA in Siedelsbrunn am 24.05.09


----------



## Themar7 (16. Mai 2009)

Eiger Bike Challenge 90km 4000hm


----------

